# DEWA bill outrageously high?!



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been living in my 1 bedroom apartment for almost 2 months now and whilst my first bill in June was (seemingly) high at 747 AED, July's bill is a whopping 1178 AED!

Apparently, electricity usage went from 1213 kWh to 2640 kWh!

It's just 2 of us in here, we are already quite vigilant with water and electricity usage and ensure all appliances are off at the wall when not in use etc etc.. So this huge spike is unbelievable. We don't get charged for cooling, I should add.

Now, I have tried calling DEWA on this number listed on the website: +971-4-601 9999 but I simply cannot get through. At all. Ever. I've given up all hope!

I can apparently file a complaint of high consumption but all that is, is an inspection of the meter and then I have to pay 30-75 dirhams for the privilege (if its found the meter is actually ok). knowing my luck, it'll be 75 dirhams!

Any ideas?


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

jk_1337 said:


> Any ideas?


I have found these people pretty helpful when I filed my compliant, so I would start filing that, what you have to lose ? yep, 75dhs.

Useful to check if the meter doesn't work, has been read not properly, and or some other flat is connected to your meter ....

In the meanwhile, start metering your appliances, buy a couple of meters: they are like 10$ each, maybe you have an "abusive" washing machine or dish washer ? 
Also the water heater, try to turn it off all the time, it could be pretty dangerous if it never stops from heating the tank and could explain the consumption...


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

And it's clearly a Ramadaan miracle because they finally answered my call!

Was told nothing new: 'as you can see sir, this month usage is more than last month usage' - thanks, Sherlock!

Was also advised to submit a complaint and if the meter isn't faulty, I'll only have to pay 30 dirhams (ontop of my overly large bill). 

*bangs head on desk*


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks for the tips ziokendo. I'm on my way out to the shops now so will definitely look at getting some meters!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

A long shot...

Have you checked the periods the bills are for are equivalent? The first bills can be for odd numbers of days, so you might have extra days in the 2nd bill.

My consumption only varies by a couple of hundred AED between June and August bills (villa) for what it is worth.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> A long shot...
> 
> Have you checked the periods the bills are for are equivalent? The first bills can be for odd numbers of days, so you might have extra days in the 2nd bill.
> 
> My consumption only varies by a couple of hundred AED between June and August bills (villa) for what it is worth.


This. 
My first bill was for 16 days. Monthly thereafter.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

vantage said:


> This.
> My first bill was for 16 days. Monthly thereafter.


yeah but 1200Kwh per month as JK claims sounds a lot for 1BR, it means on average (24h 7/7) a costant consumption of 1660 watt! 

It's like leaving a 50" plasma TV powered on 24/7 along with a floodlight.

unless you have some defective equipment (ie a water heater running constantly) or floodlights in his house, can only be a fault with the meter ...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Where you find the meters? (Stores ?)


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

vantage said:


> This.
> My first bill was for 16 days. Monthly thereafter.


Yeah I should have clarified:

June bill - 3/6/13 til 16/6/13 for 747 AED

July bill - 17/6/13 til 16/713 for 1178 AED


Still seems quite high, regardless! (or maybe I'm delusional).


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Our August bill came in at an interesting 1176 AED for the period 17/713 to 16/8/13.

I should note that we've been extra vigilant with our power usage. Turning almost everything off when not in use and since I was so fearful of the water heater being the culprit, I've experienced many cold/lukewarm showers because the heater is only turned on when necessary. And I can't be bothered waking up half an hour early to turn it on before showering 

We turn the aircon off whenever we leave the house and sometimes we try and go a few hours without it and we do alright but considering the amount of effort we have put in to try and be more energy efficient, to get such a huge bill after all of this is just depressing.

I was told by the DEWA guys who came in to inspect the meter that the aircon and water heaters are the biggest culprits.

Could my aircon actually be the culprit? I mean what more can I do to get this bill down??


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

If you have access to the meter, you could try switching things on/off and see how fast the thing turns. Possible you might have a faulty something (like ac) that is consuming more power than it should.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

jk_1337 said:


> We don't get charged for cooling, I should add.


May not get charged for cooling, but you might be charged for powering the compressor of a split-AC.

In any case, turn off your immersion heaters for the water tanks. They'll still be hot for most of the day, and will only need turned on overnight.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

jk_1337 said:


> Could my aircon actually be the culprit? I mean what more can I do to get this bill down??


on your bill : how much is the actual consumption in KWH in the month for Electricity and how much IG of water ?

How much for A/C (some district cooling bill there in dewa bill), what about severage and housing fee ?

You should start from there to understand where exactly is the issue.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

did you try turning off the main fuse when leaving the house?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I'd kill for an August bill this low!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow - We are in a 2 bedroom apartment in the Marina and I haven't paid over 450aed in the hottest month. I think it was about 450 aed even when we had lots of family over for almost 2 weeks. 

Over a 1000k seems quite a bit for a 1 bedroom.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

w_man said:


> Wow - We are in a 2 bedroom apartment in the Marina and I haven't paid over 450aed in the hottest month. I think it was about 450 aed even when we had lots of family over for almost 2 weeks.
> 
> Over a 1000k seems quite a bit for a 1 bedroom.


including 5% housing fee?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

looper said:


> including 5% housing fee?


I was going to ask the same!
We pay 750 aed for 2bed in the Marina with about 500aed as our housing fee.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

BBmover said:


> I was going to ask the same!
> We pay 750 aed for 2bed in the Marina with about 500aed as our housing fee.


Oh yea - sorry, we don't get charged the housing fee ... yet 

If we did, yea it would be around 700ish


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm due for my next bill within the next 3 days so that'll be interesting....

and I swear if its still sky high, I'm gonna pay someone to fan me because that'll be cheaper.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

bill came through today and its a bit lower than last time - huzzah!

total amount is: 1098

previous bill: 1178

total saving of: 80!

water consumption is a lot lower so that's a plus!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

jk_1337 said:


> ...water consumption is a lot lower so that's a plus!


yeah, those pesky shower things next to the WC.. they add up!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

After 11 months of not getting a single Dewa bill, I have submitted an online complaint that I never get a bill and never pay. 

They sent me a bill today, which is 1377 AED. I guess that contains the whole 11 months then?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

nathanalgren said:


> After 11 months of not getting a single Dewa bill, I have submitted an online complaint that I never get a bill and never pay.
> 
> They sent me a bill today, which is 1377 AED. I guess that contains the whole 11 months then?


Or just the last month and they're still totalling up the other 10 months? 
Did it have dates on the bill?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Or just the last month and they're still totalling up the other 10 months?
> Did it have dates on the bill?


I couldn't find any dates. As of now after I paid 1377, my balance shows 0. And no other bill is listed on Dewa website. And I have received the following mail from them:



> Dear Mr. xxx xxx, Thank you for visiting DEWAâ€™s eComplain Online System, please be informed that your complaint concerning your â€œNot receiving billsâ€� was received on 24/09/2013 and accordingly has been forwarded to the concerned Department. First of all, we would like to apologize for the inconvenience you faced, as we assure you that all necessary preventive measures will be taken in order to provide better services to our valuable customers in the future. Second, we wish to inform you that your profile, *for DEWA Customer Account Number.xxxxxxx, has been already updated and the bills are posted to the address accordingly*. Please note that the bills are prepared as per the actual Meter Reading obtained on each month. Furthermore, please visit our website to view/pay your bills online and E mail will be sent every month, once your monthly bill is generated. Thanking you and assuring of our best services at all times. Best Regards, Customer Relations Department Dubai Electricity & Water Authority


And since apparently they have not been getting the read on my meter for 11 months, I am guessing they would have only the number 11 months ago, and the current one. (Wishful thinking )


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> And since apparently they have not been getting the read on my meter for 11 months, I am guessing they would have only the number 11 months ago, and the current one. (Wishful thinking )


If someone else lived in the flat before, they took the reading when he received his final bill, so you would be billed from that : but yes you could be lucky.

If your bill does not include housing fee yet anyway 125 aed/mo could be reasonable, on average I spend less than that of consumption alone, 80% of my dewa bill is housing fee.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ziokendo said:


> If someone else lived in the flat before, they took the reading when he received his final bill, so you would be billed from that : but yes you could be lucky. If your bill does not include housing fee yet anyway 110 aed/mo could be reasonable, on average I spend less of consumption alone, 80% of my dewa bill is housing fee.


Just be prepared it could come up when you pay your final bill. You never know with DEWA....


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> You never know with DEWA....


exactly. I have little faith in the authorities (in any department) ever doing the right thing by the consumer...


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Another update (in case anyone cares): have had some technicians visit the house to try and identify the problem. They did an inspection this morning and figured the hot water switch isn't to blame however there could be some sort of 'energy leak' somewhere. 

They'll be back in tomorrow morning to test appliances and look into it more deeper. 

Watchman almost dropped his jaw to the floor when I showed him my DEWA bills... reckons max I should be paying is 400 for a place like mine! I'm paying more than double that!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> After 11 months of not getting a single Dewa bill, I have submitted an online complaint that I never get a bill and never pay.
> 
> They sent me a bill today, which is 1377 AED. I guess that contains the whole 11 months then?


Why would you complain to Dewa for not getting a bill & continue enjoying free utilities ....... Its not your fault that they didnt send it !!!!! lol


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> Why would you complain to Dewa for not getting a bill & continue enjoying free utilities ....... Its not your fault that they didnt send it !!!!! lol


Because, the likelihood is, he will receive a humongous bill when he moves out, so it's safer to sort it now and not risk the possibility of any nasty surprises down the line.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

DEWA bill came in on Friday at 950 AED or thereabouts.. Not bad..

Water usage was tiny, electricity was about 550 or so and then the 'housing fee' came in to wreck the day at almost 300 AED.

So overall, it's a huge improvement! but still can't figure out what's going on.

talked to a few other residents and they've also had similar issues. One guy said his meter was the issue but for others, they can't pin point what is causing the higher than usual bills.

Technician advised to harass DEWA again though I don't know what good that will do since they're adamant that if the meter is working fine, the issue is squarely on my end - usage or faulty appliances.

Ah well...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

ibkiss said:


> Why would you complain to Dewa for not getting a bill & continue enjoying free utilities ....... Its not your fault that they didnt send it !!!!! lol


Lol that was my thinking for 9 months, then I finally decided to complain. And guess what, after getting a bill for 1 month and paid 1377AED, now this month I again have a negative balance of 750 AED, which means I overpaid and no new bills... I am not planning to make another complaint.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> Lol that was my thinking for 9 months, then I finally decided to complain. And guess what, after getting a bill for 1 month and paid 1377AED, now this month I again have a negative balance of 750 AED, which means I overpaid and no new bills... I am not planning to make another complaint.


... so it seems santa bought you xmas presents well before christmas


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

nathanalgren said:


> Lol that was my thinking for 9 months, then I finally decided to complain. And guess what, after getting a bill for 1 month and paid 1377AED, now this month I again have a negative balance of 750 AED, which means I overpaid and no new bills... I am not planning to make another complaint.


Perhaps next time, they'll pay you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

I am planning to submit a complaint on DU instead, showing them the DEWA example and asking them why they charge me 319 AED every month...


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

My DEWA bill has always been very erratic during summer (but stable during winter). Sometimes my electricity bill reaches 6K, the next hotter month 3K.... What I found out is (by daily meter reading), that the bill does not always correspondent with the actual consumption in the bill. This is because during summer months they sometimes estimate the consumption, rather than actual reading it. So, if the bill was lower than the actual consumption, you will get hit by the next reading. But between the actual readings, that charges where correct.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just got the bill for November.. 850AED in total.

Lowest bill yet! But still too high - even the watchman agrees!

Electricity at 470, water at 80 and then the housing fee is just under 300 - that seems to be the biggest killer!

anyway, no more from me til we get this resolved.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

jk_1337 said:


> Just got the bill for November.. 850AED in total.
> 
> Lowest bill yet! But still too high - even the watchman agrees!
> 
> ...


If your rent is AED72000 then the DEWA is spot on.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

jk_1337 said:


> Just got the bill for November.. 850AED in total.
> 
> Lowest bill yet! But still too high - even the watchman agrees!
> 
> ...


I guess my bill was over-assessed for the past month or months, because I received this month almost 1200 aed credit on my Electricity. Tax and water where still a shock


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> If your rent is AED72000 then the DEWA is spot on.


DEWA? Ugh, housing fee. My brain no worky.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> If your rent is AED72000 then the DEWA is spot on.


it's less than that but my issue is with the electricity because people in the building with the same apartment and rent are paying less.. Mind you there are some anomalies in our building as well so we're working on getting DEWA to do a full check on everything.


----------



## sr1990 (Apr 30, 2017)

jk_1337 said:


> it's less than that but my issue is with the electricity because people in the building with the same apartment and rent are paying less.. Mind you there are some anomalies in our building as well so we're working on getting DEWA to do a full check on everything.


HI! just went through the entire thread, and I am going through the same problem, my bill is about 887AED(April bill) for a studio in Arjan. i have raised a request for inspection of the utility meters. please advice if anyone has successfully solved a high consumption problem like this.


----------



## dezerree (Apr 28, 2017)

Well to be honest, DEWA bill in dubai is quite high most of the time. Because people generally spend more time indoors?. It can go up to more than 1500 dhs. During the summer season(may-september ) ?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

carlsinternational said:


> I am moving to Dubai soon, I was wondering what is the average expenses in electricity for 1bedroom apartment with AC?


Winter months - 550-700AED
Summer Months - 700-900AED


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

it depends where you live. I live in a one bed in the Greens so dont have to pay for the chiller and my bill all year round regardless of leaving the a/c on all day is never more than 450 and that includes housing.


----------

